# النساء مخلوقــات عجيبــة



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2009)

_*النساء مخلوقــات عجيبــة
woman

If you praise her, she thinks you are lying
إذا مدحتهــا تعتقــد أنـــك كـــــذاب 

If you don't, you are good for nothing
وإذا لم تمدحهـــا تعتقد بأنك لا تصلــح لشيء 

If you agree to all her likes, you are a wimp
إذا وافقتها على كل ما تريد تعتقد أنك بلا شخصيـــة

If you don't, you are not understanding
وإذا لم توافقهـــا أنت رجـــل لا يفهــم شيئاً 

If you visit her often, she thinks it is boring
إذا زرتهــا كثيراً تعتقد أنــك رجــل غثيــث

If you don't, she accuses you of double-crossing
وإذا لم تزرهـــا فـــأنت شخص لا مبالي 

If you are well dressed, she says you are a playboy
إذا كــنـــت مهتماً بمظهرك وشياكتك فأنت رجـــل لعـــوب 

If you don't, you are a dull boy
وإذا لم تلبــس جيداً فأنـــت رجـــل تحرق الأعصـــاب

If you are jealous, she says it's bad
إذا كـنــت رجلاً غيوراً فـــأنت سيء الطبـــاع

If you don't, she thinks you do not love her
وإذا لم تظهــر لها غيرتك فإنهــا تعتقــد أنـــك لا تحبهـــا

If you are a minute late, she complains it's hard to wait
إذا تأخرت عليها دقيقــة فإنها تشتكي وتتذمر وتقول : ما أصعب الانتظار !

If you visit another man, you're not putting in 'quality time'
وإذا كنت تزور أحــد أصدقائــك أو أقاربك فإنها تقول : بأنك رجــــل فاضي !

If you fail to help her in crossing the street, you lack ethics
إذا لم تتوقف لهـــا حتى تقطع الشارع فأنت رجـــل عديـــم الأخلاق 

If you do, she thinks it's just one of men's tactics for seduction
أمـــا إذا وقفــت فإنها تعتقــد بأنك واقف حتى تتفـــرج عليهـــا 

If you stare at another woman, she accuses you of flirting
إذا كنت تراقــب أحد النساء فإنك رجل تغــازل وعيونك زايغـــة !

If she is stared by other men, she says that they are just admiring
أمـــا إذا نظر إليها أحـــد الرجـــال فإنه أحـــد المعجبيـــن 

If you talk, she wants you to listen
إذا تكلمــــت فإنهـــا تريـــد أن تــســتــمع

If you listen, she wants you to talk
وإذا سمعـــت فإنهـــا تريـــد أن تــتـــكلم !

In short:
وباختصـــار

So simple, yet so complex
بسيطـــــــــــــــات ومعقــــدات 

So weak, yet so powerful
ضعيفات, لكنهن قويات

So confusing, yet so desirable
متناقضات ومنطقيـــــات

can't live with them..
لا تستطيــــــــــــــع العيــش معهم 

can't live without them ...
ولا تستطيــــع العيش بدونهـــم*_


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2009)

*يا رب الموضوع يعجبكم​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى يا عياد للموضوع 

بس مكانه الشبابيات مش الترفيهى 

ينقل..*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااا على الموضوع اخي عياد

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل 


شكرا عياد​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل 
ولو انة مطلع حواء عبيطة 

هههههههههههه

مرسي يا عياد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2009)

موضوع جامد يا عياد 

ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

*



ولو انة مطلع حواء عبيطة 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​

الاعتراف بالحق ف..........

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2009)

_*ميرسي ليكم يا اغلي اخواتي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ميرسى يا عياد للموضوع
> 
> بس مكانه الشبابيات مش الترفيهى
> 
> ينقل..*​


:smi411:
_*اسف 
بس انا مكنتش اعرف ان ده ش مكانه الصحيح
وياريت توضحيلي ازي ممكن انقل الموضوع للشبابيات
هل اكتبه من الاول ولا في طريقه لنقله؟
وبشكرك علي مشاركتك الجميله*_​


----------



## Rosetta (15 يناير 2009)

*مرسييييييييييييي يا عياد
ربنا يعوض تعبك..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسييييييييييييي يا عياد
> ربنا يعوض تعبك..*



_*ميرسي ربنا يخليكي 
مروك نورني*_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2009)

> ولو انة مطلع حواء عبيطة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لا يا سي كوكو احنا مش عبط 
بطلو  تطلعوا فينا القطط الفاطسة :t30:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لا يا سي كوكو احنا مش عبط
> بطلو  تطلعوا فينا القطط الفاطسة :t30:​*



_*ولاد عيب 
العبوا مع بعض منغير خناقك
انتوا فاهمين*_​


----------



## +pepo+ (15 يناير 2009)

حرام عليك ياراجل دنتا طلعت القطط الفطسانه منيهم ههههههههههههههه
مرسى ياباشا اوى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> حرام عليك ياراجل دنتا طلعت القطط الفطسانه منيهم ههههههههههههههه
> مرسى ياباشا اوى​



_*طيب انا معاك اني مزودها شويه
بس مش هي دي الحقيقه ولا انا مبالغ
ميرسي علي مرورك يا جميل*_​


----------



## tenaaaa (16 يناير 2009)

ليه هوا عندنا حاله نفسيه
ليه كدا بس​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> ليه هوا عندنا حاله نفسيه
> ليه كدا بس​



_*ليه بس بتؤلي كده 
طيب بزمتك مش دي الحقبقه
وبشكرك علي مرورك الرائع*_​


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 يناير 2009)

*اة يا واد يا عياد تصور الستات مفتريين*

*ده الرجالة غلابة  ... والله اتأثرت كتير لحظة ابكي  ... اهئ اهئ *

*شكرا يا عياد للموضوع العجيب ده *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا عياد
بس انت قلت المهم فى اخر الموضوع
لاتستطيع العيش بدونهم
فنصيحة متزعلهمش​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااا
ربنا يباركك يا اياد ويعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *اة يا واد يا عياد تصور الستات مفتريين*
> 
> *ده الرجالة غلابة  ... والله اتأثرت كتير لحظة ابكي  ... اهئ اهئ *
> 
> *شكرا يا عياد للموضوع العجيب ده *​



_عندك حق با اخويا دا احنا غلابه في الدنيا دي
ميرسي ليك
ربنا يعوضك_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا عياد
> بس انت قلت المهم فى اخر الموضوع
> لاتستطيع العيش بدونهم
> فنصيحة متزعلهمش​*



_*وهو انا اقدر دا انا غلبان وسطكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ميرسي علي مرورك بريسكلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااا
> ربنا يباركك يا اياد ويعوضك تعب محبتك​





​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*شكلك ناوى على خرابعشك
استعد
طاااااااااااااخ طووووووووووووخ بممممممممم بوووووووووووم تشششششششششش
يلا كدة خلصت عليك
الا بعده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بذمتك احنا وحشين ؟
وانا راضيه بذمتك مع انها ...............
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياسيدى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *شكلك ناوى على خرابعشك
> استعد
> طاااااااااااااخ طووووووووووووخ بممممممممم بوووووووووووم تشششششششششش
> يلا كدة خلصت عليك
> ...



_*ايه  يا سيتي الردود الدمويه دي 
دي بقي اللي يثبت صحه كلامي عنكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا ده كلوا هزار 
وبزمتي انتوا وحشين فعلا بس احنا اوحش
وعمرنا ما نقدر نستغني عنكم (باينلها طبلط اسكت احسن)
وميرسي ليكي كيريا 
الرب يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 يناير 2009)

*صدقت بجد هههههههه

موضوع جامد 

شكراً ليك يا باشا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2009)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *صدقت بجد هههههههه
> 
> موضوع جامد
> 
> شكراً ليك يا باشا​*


_*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليك حبيبي
الرب يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 يناير 2009)

*



			إذا كنت تراقــب أحد النساء فإنك رجل تغــازل وعيونك زايغـــة !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


امال بتتفرج على جمال خطويتها يعنى

ما انتوا الى بتعملوا حاجات تغيظ 

وبعدين ترجعوا تقولوا الستات عاوزة  ايه ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> امال بتتفرج على جمال خطويتها يعنى
> 
> ...




_*من الطبيعي اننا نشوف عيوب بعض
بس اللي مش من الطبيعي اننا نسغني عن بعض
ميرسي ليكي علي المشاركه اللطيفه*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2009)

_*سوري (نستغني)​​*_


----------



## ahraf ayad (21 يناير 2009)

الموضوع جميل بس مش كل الستات بنفس المواصفات مع التحفظ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2009)

ahraf ayad قال:


> الموضوع جميل بس مش كل الستات بنفس المواصفات مع التحفظ



_*اكيييييييييييد طبعا*_



​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

امممممممممم
لية بس كدا يا عياد 
دا انتو صليبنا دا احنا لينا الجنة علشان مستحملنكو
بلااااااااااااااااااش احسنلك 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

*موضوعك حلو
ايوة كده انت بقيت معانا
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 مايو 2009)

موضوعك يجنن .. ميرسي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> امممممممممم
> لية بس كدا يا عياد
> دا انتو صليبنا دا احنا لينا الجنة علشان مستحملنكو
> بلااااااااااااااااااش احسنلك
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



_*ال جنه ال
جنه ايه يا بنتي مش انتوا بردوا اللي خرجتونا منها
يا لهوي علي هيحصلك 
دا انتي مش هتببقي بنبونايه دا احنا مش هنخليكي تحصلي فونضام
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا شباب المنتدي 
لقد قررت انشاء حزب رجال
الرجال قادمون 
اللي عايز يشارك اهلا بيه*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *موضوعك حلو
> ايوة كده انت بقيت معانا
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​*



_*ميرسي عجايبي علي المشاركه
وبوجهلك اول دعوه
للانضمام لعصابه الرجال قادمون
عياز ردك
انت معانا ولا مع التانين*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> موضوعك يجنن .. ميرسي



_*Thanks*_


----------

